# Black Jungle Anti Mite Paper



## Unclerucus24 (Jun 25, 2010)

Does anyone have experience with the Black Jungle Anti Mite Paper. If so how long can one piece of it be used? Whick is better for preventing mites, the paper from Black Jungle or the spray from other stores? Thanx


----------



## Dendrodaved (May 4, 2010)

I have purchased anti-mite paper from Black Jungle and it has lasted me about 1 year, but I only cover a 1'x3' shelf that I store my cultures on.
but since I've used the paper, I haven't had any mite issues. I have not ever used the spray kind.


----------



## MrFusion (Jul 18, 2011)

I've used the spray and gotten mites. Heck, bought a live culture from one of the suppliers who recommend the spray and it was infested with mites. I've heard a lot of good things about the paper from a few friends so I'll be trying it as well.


----------

